# PNY Technologies



## Guest (Nov 3, 2002)

I purchased a stick of PNY DDR from Best Buy. The stick came with a rebate for $20 US. As we all know...rebate people make you jump through a bunch of hoops in the hopes that you will either not bother claiming your rebate, or make a mistake so they can disallow the thing. For this reason, I am very careful when filling out rebate forms and following instructions. Anyway...I sent in my form. About a week later I got a letter telling me my rebate would not be honored for. "One of the following reasons..."

They didn't specify which reason, but simply said it was one of the ones on the list. Things like "Too many claims from the same household" or "Unique Identifiers already matched a previous claim...." Yadda...yadda...yadda

None of the reasons applied to me, so I sent them a nasty email telling them they had no right to withhold my rebate. I never got a reply from them.....but I DID get a rebate check yesterday.

So....

The Bad news is that PNY tried to screw me out of my rebate. The good news is that they apparently read their email messages and respond. Take it for it is worth....


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2002)

I sure do Ol Sarge...LOL


----------



## tonyl37 (Dec 16, 2002)

Well I just had a great experience with PNY. After spending ten minutes on the phone listening to some recorded guy (who had to pause every three seconds just to double the length of time you need to spend on the phone) and listening to the same message tell me to check their web site for common problems at least twice, I finally got put into the qeue to talk to a tech guy.
About thirty minutes later I was able to tell a live person that the replacement graphics card they had sent me to replace the first faulty graphics card was now also on the blink.
I got the usual, 'send it back and we'll send you a new one' routine. However, when I informed him that I wanted the new card cross shipped like the first time, I was told that there is now a $30.00 handling fee for that!
Can you believe this nonsense? I have had defective computer products cross shipped to me at least a dozen times, and I have never been charged like this before. But if I want my computer up and running sooner rather than later, the guys who caused me my inconvenience in the first place want to dip into my wallet again!
I told their manager exactly what I thought about this, and suggested that rather than pay them again, I would return my card and buy a new one from someone else. 'Sorry, no refunds, we only offer exchanges on our products.'
So there you have it. PNY puts their customer service and satisfaction a distant second behind their money grubbing bottom line. I'm stuck with a computer I can't use, with no option but to either wait for the package delivery system to wind it's way across the country, or bend over and just get it over with sooner.
These guys have really honked me off and I will NEVER buy one of their products EVER again. 
Take my advice. If people out there like to avoid a lot of unnecessary hassle, dont buy from PNY.


----------



## videobruce (Nov 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ol Sarge:_
> *Glad to hear that you got your $. Sometimes you just have to get loud and rattle their cages. P.S. It could be a union outfit, and you know how THEY are. *


I resent your upper class white collor bashing ANY Union people! You Regan puppets should all rot in Hell for what you have done to this country! It's you upper class college educated a**holes that are scamming everyone else with these bogus rebates so you can pocket the difference!


----------



## phareous (Dec 26, 2002)

I recently (like 4 weeks ago) bought a PNY multicard reader that does USB 2.0 and reads smart, mmc, compact flash, memory stick, etc.

Well it worked fine for a few weeks than broke. If its plugged in my computer won't boot, and if I boot my computer then plug it in the computer freezes.

So no problem I thought...I'll just RMA it and get another one. Well I go to their site and click on Warranty and the multicard isn't even listed. So I thought I'd email them? Well no email address. Fax them? Nope no fax. 

I go and get the original packaging I had with the card and call the tech support number. I must have clicked through 20 voice menu prompts and it seemed like forever (10 minutes probably). I finally get to the point where it tells me to hold for a tech support person...and the hold time was like 40 minutes (this is well before christmas too). It says I can leave voicemail and they will call me back...so I do...and I don't hear back.

So I try to call back today (day after christmas) and the line is busy. Unbelievable. I'll never buy another PNY product again.


----------

